# I need time



## kaizer21

I'm studying Korean right now, but it's very very limitedㅠㅠ

Is this how you would say it?
나는 시간을 필요로 한습니다.

How would it change if you were to add "alone"?
"I need time alone." ?


----------



## jocutus

필요하다 is 'to need'. 

나는 시간을 필요합니다. This would be the polite form of your sentence. (This does not mean that this sentence is polite.)

나는 혼자에 시간을 필요합니다.

This should do the trick for the moment.


----------



## want8

"저는 시간이 필요합니다" is the right form. 
If you want to add 'alone' then you could say "저는 혼자 있을 시간이 필요합니다".


----------



## Innocence27

jocutus, you might be confused about want8's correction, (which is a right correction)

the reason is when you said : 

"필요하다 is 'to need'."   <=  that's not exactly true

필요하다 is more like "to be needed/to be required" so it requires a subject 이/가 particle before it, and it doesn't work with 을/를

시간이 필요합니다 ~~


EDIT : to the creator of the topic concerning  "한습니다."

하다 => 합니다 , when you conjugate in the ~ㅂ니다 form, you remove the ending ~다, and you add ~ㅂ니다 after vowels and ~습니다 after consonants.


note: verbs with a ㄹ will just lose it , example :

알다 => 압니다


----------

